# WCS C-260 stem review



## outhere

I ordered a WCS C-260 over a month ago through my local shop. It finally arrived this past Friday. It is a BB Black 110mm stem. 

I really like the graphics as they are more subtle than on the WCS 4 Axis that the C-260replaced.

The C-260 does seem stiffer using the subjective test of standing infront of the bike, grabbing the handle bars and pushing down a few times. On the road I cannot feel a difference but the stiffness of a stem probably only comes into play during sprinting or hard efforts out of the saddle... neither of which were part of my two rides with the new stem.

The 110mm stem weights 109 grams, which is two grams more than my 110mm 4 Axis stem after I replaced the 4 Axis stem's bolts with Ti bolts.

My one complaint about the C-260 has to do with the bolts. They are soft!. The bolts have a small diameter and require a 3mm hex. There are three bolts at the steerer end and four at the bar end of the stem. I used my torque wrench for the finall tightening of the bolts and on several occasions, even through the wrench was properly seated, the soft metal of the bolt head was deformed before I reached 5 Nm.

I wouldn't be suprised at the softness if the bolts were aluminum, or even low quality Ti, but they are made of steel (a magnet sticks to them) so I expected them to be hard(er). I guess the take away is that if you purchase this stem, pay close attention when tightening the bolts, make sure your wrench is properly seated and apply even constant pressure when tightening. Also, it goes without saying, use a torque wrench.

Here are some quick pics of the installed stem (I know, I know, now that the stem has been installed, I need to trim the steerer tube above the stem).


----------



## TM-17

So how goes the stem? 

Are you going to replace the bolts with Ti ones? Where and what size Ti bolts did you use for the 4-Axis stem?


----------



## outhere

I really like the stem. It's noticeably stiffer when sprinting out of the saddle and climbing steep grades out of the saddle. I also prefer its looks to those of the 4Axis. It's been a while but as best as I can recall, I purcahsed the Ti bolts from Racebolts.com. Also, the bolts are taper head M4 and I just measured the length of the bolts I was replacing. I think the bolts are 17mm and 15mm long (threaded portions).

I haven't looked for Ti bolts for the new stem yet but I probably will eventually.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hey thanks for taking the time to write up this review. Very informative.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Well I can echo the OP's comments to an extent. I had great reservations about this stem when I realised that it used M4 bolts. My concerns were heightened when I heard about the soft bolts. After dithering for a month or two, i was finally taken in by the C260's sex appeal and plumped for one. I figured that I would take extra precautions with the bolts. I had a brand new, never used, 3mm bit for my Mariposa torque wrench at the ready. I would be sure to be okay with that, right?

Well, after grinding off the logos on the center bulge of my Easton bar (the C part fits very tightly) I got it into position and started tightening up. I couldn't believe it! With a brand new 3mm bit, two of the bolt heads got mushed up, and I hadn't even come close to the 5N torque spec on either one! And this was just on the bar clamp. I hadn't started to torque up the steerer bolts. 50% of the bolts attempted - f*cked! I was pissed! Off it came and back on went the 4-Axis, a stem I have never had issues with and one that has nice big M5 bolts, with heads that aren't soft like butter.

Dave, you guys have got to have a re-think on this one. You either need to redesign it with M5 bolts or get some bolts that won't deform under a single tightening cycle.


----------



## CAADEL

Now you've made me nervous. Yesterday I've placed an order for a C260 and now I'm reading this thread. Hmm.
I already have a park tool torque wrench but do you think I should also order better quality bolts just in case?


----------



## IndyFabCJ

I have one of these stems on my Tallboy. Same thing...bolt stripped. Total BS. The stem itself is outstanding. Bolts...not so much. Order better quality bolts for sure.


----------



## GTR2ebike

+1 here, bolt head rounded using a Tq wrench.


----------



## rubbersoul

sounds like a design defect. recall or possible lawsuit potential...?


----------



## natedg200202

Sad to hear about the problems. I would rather see a design with Titanium torx head M5's. This is the bolt used on my Zipp stem and it is a very secure feeling fastener.


----------



## borja

On the stem it says Max 4Nm, not 5.
At least thats what I see on the pics:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/ritcheys-new-100g-c260-stem-sneak-peek-30996/6

Otherwise I almost ordered this stem but now after I saw this I will consider to buy something else.


----------



## zigmeister

So, has anybody contacted Ritchey about the bolts on this? I mean, they are brand new stems, and Ritchey should be contacted and given an opportunity to respond, at least I hope they would!


----------



## bdaghisallo1

The ones I have seen have 5NM printed on both the bar and steerer ends of the stem. Furthermore, the installation instructions on Ritchey's site list 5NM as spec.

http://ritcheylogic.com/media/File/4108_C260_stem_install_instn_v0811.pdf


----------



## bdaghisallo1

I see that Angelo from Ritchey responded in the W Weenies thread about the stem and said that they now have torx headed bolts for the C260. I have emailed him and we'll see what he says.

I would like to run this stem. Aside from the bolt issues, it looks to be an awesome stem.


----------



## CAADEL

5Nm is printed on my stem too. 

I've used a new 3mm hex bit and a torque wrench to install it and no bolt heads were rounded. I've never applied more torque than 3.5 - 4 Nm and it doesn't seem loose at all. I've tightened and untightened it 4 or 5 times to change its position and I've had no problems with rounded bolt heads each time. But I was extra cautious while torquing. I tightened each bolt in 0.5Nm increments and probably this is the key to safe installation. 



bdaghisallo1 said:


> I see that Angelo from Ritchey responded in the W Weenies thread about the stem and said that they now have torx headed bolts for the C260.


Can you post a link please?


----------



## bdaghisallo1

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=102449


----------



## zigmeister

5nm is the max. I don't run but maybe 4nm on mine personally. The Ritchey manuals on their website quote 5nm also.

I learned my lesson on my CDale Supersix seatpost collar, I went 1nm over the recommended 6nm, and the bolt snapped/pulled apart. So much for riding for a few days.

Had to overnight a lightweight seat post collar from Fairwheel to resolve the issue, because there is no such thing as a LBS CDale dealer (3 of them) nearby that actually stocks them. And the 1 that did, guess what, somebody stole the bolt out of the collar?!?! Mechanic was stumped also on that one, figured must be a common problem, overtightening.

Also, Ritchey says they have spare bolts if you need them, contact them. And as another poster mentioned, they are moving to a torx bolt here on out. Maybe they will send people some of those.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It’s not that the bolts are ‘soft’. But being smaller 3mm hex heads they will round out more easily at 4-5Nm torque when using a used/worn 3mm Allen. We have noticed this and have revised the bolt spec to a T15 Torx head, which for a smaller bolt is a far superior mechanical interface for the torque required. We expect to see these bolts appearing in stems shortly.

If you have a stem with rounded bolts we will be happy to replace them with the new Torx bolts, please email the Ritchey info line and we'll take care of you.


----------



## IndyFabCJ

And Ritchey did take care of me quickly. Got the torx and installation went wonderfully. Thanks!


----------



## config

I was contemplating on purchasing this new stem and after reading the complaints I was going to back out. I'm very glad Ritchey completely resolved this issue. It secured my trust and confidence with this company especially since I've been a loyal Ritchey customer for several years. Thanks!


----------



## bdaghisallo1

I just got my replacement bolts in the mail. Thanks very much Ritchey!


----------



## zigmeister

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I just got my replacement bolts in the mail. Thanks very much Ritchey!


+1 for Ritchey and replacements!!


----------



## calrider61

Received T20 Torx bolts from Ritchey. Using Giant 4nm torque key with Bosch high quality T20 bit. Just have to be careful with angle on bolts especially on underside of C260 stem. Paired with Super Logic Evo Bars has a very solid feel. Can really pull on this combo climbing and sprinting. Thanks to Ritchey for excellent customer service!


----------



## meezo

I had my steerer bolt on my stem snap this weekend in my race on Saturday, fortunately it was just one of the 3 bolts. I had only noticed it at the end of the race. The bolts have all been torqued correctly I'm not sure how otherwise this could've happened, any ideas? the stem is about 3 months old(new).

Could i just replace with normal M4 bolts. Gonna check at local hardware this afternoon


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

meezo said:


> I had my steerer bolt on my stem snap this weekend in my race on Saturday, fortunately it was just one of the 3 bolts. I had only noticed it at the end of the race. The bolts have all been torqued correctly I'm not sure how otherwise this could've happened, any ideas? the stem is about 3 months old(new).
> 
> Could i just replace with normal M4 bolts. Gonna check at local hardware this afternoon


That's odd, PM me an address and I'll send a few replacement bolts. If it happens again, maybe check the calibration of your torque wrench.


----------



## meezo

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's odd, PM me an address and I'll send a few replacement bolts. If it happens again, maybe check the calibration of your torque wrench.


Awesome stuff, pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## renedelbarco

Despite all the commented issues with the bolts, I purchased one of the stems. Installed it using a torque wrench to 4 Nm. Had no rounding on any of the 7 bolts. It feels very stiff.


----------



## vinceflynow

Pardon the thread revival. One of my bolts on the c260 stem got rounded during install. How do I remove it?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

vinceflynow said:


> Pardon the thread revival. One of my bolts on the c260 stem got rounded during install. How do I remove it?


There's a handful of ways but I think using an Easy Out screw extractor is the best. They're fairly inexpensive and good to have regardless. PM me an address and I'll send you some more bolts.


----------



## vinceflynow

Ritchey_Dave said:


> There's a handful of ways but I think using an Easy Out screw extractor is the best. They're fairly inexpensive and good to have regardless. PM me an address and I'll send you some more bolts.



PM Sent. Great having a Ritchey rep on this site. This service is why I built my bike with Ritchey stem and bars.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Glad I could help! 

I'm sending out a set of the new Torx bolts (harder to strip). Make sure to use a Torx wrench when installing.


----------



## pakin

I have problems with the bolts of my C260 too, i have send one private message.

I hope you can help me Dave, thank you very much, torx head it´s a great news !


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PM me with the address you'd like you me to send them to. 



pakin said:


> I have problems with the bolts of my C260 too, i have send one private message.
> 
> I hope you can help me Dave, thank you very much, torx head it´s a great news !


----------



## Bostic

I'm thinking of getting a C260 WCS stem. I understand the new bolts on it are torx instead of a 3mm allen wrench. Is the torx size the same as what is included in the updated Ritchey Torque key that includes 4 bits?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Bostic said:


> I'm thinking of getting a C260 WCS stem. I understand the new bolts on it are torx instead of a 3mm allen wrench. Is the torx size the same as what is included in the updated Ritchey Torque key that includes 4 bits?


Yes, a T-20 TORX bit is included in the Torque Key set.


----------



## mikerp

Just received 2 sets of replacement bolts, swapped them out, they work much better.
Thanks
Used my torqkey btw.


----------



## dr.ris

Wish I had known about this thread before! I now have two C260 stems with torx bolts that are stuffed.

One of the bolts snapped today while adjusting the stem, torque wrench hadn't clicked to 4NM.

I initially ordered 3 bolts from http://www.ritchey.ch costing me $40 shipped on 12th Feb and still no sight of them. Am extremely disappointed to say the least since I now need two sets :-(

Dave


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dr.ris said:


> Wish I had known about this thread before! I now have two C260 stems with torx bolts that are stuffed.
> 
> One of the bolts snapped today while adjusting the stem, torque wrench hadn't clicked to 4NM.
> 
> I initially ordered 3 bolts from http://www.ritchey.ch costing me $40 shipped on 12th Feb and still no sight of them. Am extremely disappointed to say the least since I now need two sets :-(
> 
> Dave


Are you in the US? If so, PM me and I'll get you squared away.


----------



## JIEF

Hi Dave, my torks are getting to the point of "roundness" we´re all talkin in here. Still, main issue I have and haven´t seen in here is access on handle bar to the bottom ones.
I´m on a 90mm. It´s very difficult to tight them up in this size, have been using a diy solution which use a bend tool but this not the best. Is there any specific Ritchey tool for the pourpouse?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

For shorter stems, after you get the bars in the right position, take the still connected stem and handlebars off the steer tube to get better access to the bottom bolts, and do the final tightening like that.


----------



## JIEF

Thanks Dave, did try that must admit. The only thing is the steer tube has 3 spacers on top of handlebars plus a top which has to be all removed to puss-off the stem. regardless, I agree it's the best option for torkx bolts to survive. Thanks.


----------



## thesubaruguru

Nice to find this thread. I was going to chase larger-headed bolts, but instead will contact Ritchey for T20s....
In the meantime I've found that a miscellaneous loose allen key in my box fit my stressed OE bolts quite nicely. A quick measurement showed this allen key to be 3.18mm...or a simple 1/8"! So before anyone else completely rounds off these small 3mm allen bolt heads try using a 1/8" allen if it squeezes in. 
Those finding the bolts heads too rounded to extract with a 3mm allen might try pushing in a 1/8" before resorting to a screw extractor, as well.
Sometimes ya get lucky....


----------

